# dealing with seams



## Hunter.B (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a restored walking stick where the handle is attached to the stick, both wood, with a seam I'd like to cover/disguise. Ideas anyone?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Without having seen it, it is hard to make a fitting recommendation, but you could wrap it in something like leather, paracord or even wire. You could cut or burn lines above and below the joint to make it look like part of a decorative feature.

You could tape off the area half an inch above and below it, then coat the joint in epoxy and sprinkle on sawdust, powdered rock or metal. A few layers will make it look like a one inch collar when you remove the tape.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome!

Can you post a picture of the cane and the joint?


----------



## Hunter.B (Apr 3, 2019)

Img 0093




__
Hunter.B


__
Apr 3, 2019




seam


----------

